# Andre Ward and Sergey Kovalev have signed to fight in November 19th



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-deal-to-fight-now-all-they-have-to-do-is-win

All they have to do is win their next fights and it's official. Complete props to the future p4p champion whoever that may be.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Wow. Now that's a superfight. :bbb


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

I'm in Kovalev's corner, let's go.


----------



## khan_is_delusional (Jul 14, 2015)

Destroy no fans Ward.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Good shite!


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Wow! winner is p4p #1 for me, both undefeated

In a way I wish it was at a catchweight, I cant see Ward taking Kovalev's punches


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

so basically pascal cant win on points...

well that was kind of obvious from the moment the fight was signed. If you sign to fight a main events fighter, you have to win 10/12 rounds to get a ud


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn, Ward ain't playing no games. Guy is seeking greatness, I fucking respect that. Win or lose, i'm a fan.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Still ducking Golovkin I see.


----------



## Flash Jab II (Oct 27, 2015)

Who signs a fight for fucking November when it's not even February? :lol:


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Nice. 2 more fights and then they can get it on :bbb

Andre whoops Sergey.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> Nice. 2 more fights and then they can get it on :bbb
> 
> Andre whoops Sergey.


So he has an excuse to not face Golovkin in may :deal


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Great fight! 


And now that it's signed, suddenly Kovalev's P4P ranking isn't the product of racism anymore!


Ward is doing his dad's work by bringing boxing fans together.


----------



## BuffDopey (May 6, 2014)

Kovalev will knock him out


----------



## RightHook (Jan 15, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I thought Kovalev-Stevenson was a done deal for this summer?

If that was true, not just a rumor, than won't this kill it? 

Actually, if that's true, it would surely be a much, MUCH bigger payday than a fight with Ward. So, the deal with Stevenson has fallen through already?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-deal-to-fight-now-all-they-have-to-do-is-win
> 
> All they have to do is win their next fights and it's official. Complete props to the future p4p champion whoever that may be.


For me personally, I don't think Kovalev should be crowned P4P#1 if he wins. Maybe if it's a complete one sided schooling, but even then I'm not sure. This is all irrelevant because Ward is going to be doing the schooling, but you get my drift. Ward is on another level.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> I thought Kovalev-Stevenson was a done deal for this summer?
> 
> If that was true, not just a rumor, than won't this kill it?
> 
> Actually, if that's true, it would surely be a much, MUCH bigger payday than a fight with Ward. So, the deal with Stevenson has fallen through already?


If he fights Pascal, Stevenson and Ward all in one year, that's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> For me personally, I don't think Kovalev should be crowned P4P#1 if he wins. Maybe if it's a complete one sided schooling, but even then I'm not sure. This is all irrelevant because Ward is going to be doing the schooling, but you get my drift. Ward is on another level.


If Ward is supposedly on another level then why wouldn't you rate Kovalev as one of the top two (at the very least he would be number 2) for beating him?


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Damn, Ward ain't playing no games. Guy is seeking greatness, I fucking respect that. Win or lose, i'm a fan.


I wish he'd sought it out a few years ago, but hey, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, Al Haymon strikes again:

http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...n-haymon-pbc-hbo-showtime-20160128-story.html


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> If Ward is supposedly on another level then why wouldn't you rate Kovalev as one of the top two (at the very least he would be number 2) for beating him?


Well because I think there are other fighters out there more worthy of the title, Gonzalez for one. If Berto had somehow miraculously beaten Mayweather, I wouldn't have had him P4P#1.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> Well because I think there are other fighters out there more worthy of the title, Gonzalez for one.


Gonzalez beat Pascal, as we all know, but he was beaten fair & square by Shabransky.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Damn, Al Haymon strikes again:
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/sport...n-haymon-pbc-hbo-showtime-20160128-story.html


"Kovalevâ€™s manager, Egis Klimas, blames Haymon for placing his allegiance to his boxing company, Premier Boxing Champions, and Showtime over that of Stevensonâ€™s best financial interests."

A clear nod there to the Ali Act and the lawsuit Haymon is facing.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> Well because I think there are other fighters out there more worthy of the title, Gonzalez for one. If Berto had somehow miraculously beaten Mayweather, I wouldn't have had him P4P#1.


Theres a difference between someone like Berto causing a monumental upset and someone like Kovalev, dominance & resume, beating one of the p4p best though. And I think you probably wouldn't even admit you undderrated Kovalev


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Gonzalez beat Pascal, as we all know, but he was beaten fair & square by Shabransky.


:lol: Roman Gonzalez...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> :lol: Roman Gonzalez...


LOL. I thought you meant Yunieski was more deserving of the title shot (against Sergey) than Pascal. :smile


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> Theres a difference between someone like Berto causing a monumental upset and someone like Kovalev, dominance & resume, beating one of the p4p best though. And I think you probably wouldn't even admit you undderrated Kovalev


I agree, and I have no problem with people having Kovalev #1 but for me personally, probably not. I definitely rate Kovalev, the guy's a beast and will be the toughest opponent Ward has faced.


----------



## Someguy101 (Jun 4, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Damn, Ward ain't playing no games. Guy is seeking greatness, I fucking respect that. Win or lose, i'm a fan.


I really hope youre joking....Ward sat around while expecting Mayweather $$$$ and wasted everyones time. The networks are forcing him to take this fight everyone knows that


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Love this fight. I have Kovalev. I can't rule out by KO either. Kovalev is a monster!



Cableaddict said:


> I thought Kovalev-Stevenson was a done deal for this summer?
> 
> If that was true, not just a rumor, than won't this kill it?
> 
> Actually, if that's true, it would surely be a much, MUCH bigger payday than a fight with Ward. So, the deal with Stevenson has fallen through already?


This fight is better. Plus, I can't believe people are still talking Stevenson/Kovalev. The fight is pretty much dead. If Stevenson really wants to fight the best, he should fight Beterbiev.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Someguy101 said:


> I really hope youre joking....Ward sat around while expecting Mayweather $$$$ and wasted everyones time. The networks are forcing him to take this fight everyone knows that


What BS


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Love this fight. I have Kovalev. I can't rule out by KO either. Kovalev is a monster!
> 
> This fight is better. Plus, I can't believe people are still talking Stevenson/Kovalev. The fight is pretty much dead. *If Stevenson really wants to fight the best, he should fight Beterbiev*.


:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl

Luckily for Artur, his handlers know better. He's just not ready yet.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl
> 
> Luckily for Artur, his handlers know better. He's just not ready yet.


I don't know how. He was pretty much 1 fight away from getting into Kovalev's mandatory position. I guess his handlers were being reckless since Beterbiev was about to enter the IBF eliminator with Sullivan Barrera IIRC.

Either way, Beterbiev can fight Stevenson with no issues since they both fight on PBC. I think Stevenson has to fight Alvarez next, though, due to the WBC eliminator he won; although, I'm not sure if they do fight next. I think Fonfara also fought Cleverly for some other WBC belt.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:happy


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I don't know how. He was pretty much 1 fight away from getting into Kovalev's mandatory position. I guess his handlers were being reckless since Beterbiev was about to enter the IBF eliminator with Sullivan Barrera IIRC.


They were offered a (voluntary) fight with Kovalev last year, & turned it down.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I sure hope Ward sticks to this.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Great, another excuse to have yet another tune-up before November. He hasn't fought anyone meaningful for FOUR FUCKING YEARS, since he beat Froch. Ward is so far past irrelevant he may as well be calling out Marciano.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Great, another excuse to have yet another tune-up before November. He hasn't fought anyone meaningful for FOUR FUCKING YEARS, since he beat Froch. Ward is so far past irrelevant he may as well be calling out Marciano.


wow Ward signs to fight Kovalev and still gets shit for it.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> wow Ward signs to fight Kovalev and still gets shit for it.


Huge surprise you'd defend Ward :rolleyes

Until he gets in that ring in nearly a years time, he still hasn't fought anyone worth fighting in over four years, and it will be pretty much 5 years by then.

Five years :rofl


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Huge surprise you'd defend Ward :rolleyes
> 
> Until he gets in that ring in nearly a years time, he still hasn't fought anyone worth fighting in over four years, and it will be pretty much 5 years by then.
> 
> Five years :rofl


Why wouldn't I defend him here. You're here shitting on him for signing to fight Sergey Kovalev. You're a damn clown.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Huge surprise you'd defend Ward :rolleyes
> 
> Until he gets in that ring in nearly a years time, he still hasn't fought anyone worth fighting in over four years, and it will be pretty much 5 years by then.
> 
> Five years :rofl


you say he hasn't fought anyone in 5 years but try to slight him for wanting an extra tuneup at the same time?

That don't make sense


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn, Ward signed up to fight the most dangerous man in boxing and still getting shit for it, LMFAO. 

Bunch of hating clowns, my word.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Tko6 said:


> Huge surprise you'd defend Ward :rolleyes
> 
> Until he gets in that ring in nearly a years time, he still hasn't fought anyone worth fighting in over four years, and it will be pretty much 5 years by then.
> 
> Five years :rofl


Edwin Rodriguez would be a top 5 win for Kovalev...... Chad Dawson would be his second best win just behind Pascal. Jesus Christ the human race is doomed.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

I'll have to wait and see how Ward looks against his next opponent to make a decision on this fight. I haven't seen Ward fight since 2013. If he is the same fighter he was when he won the super 6 I think he wins, but I doubt he is still that good.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I think people should give Ward credit when they actually fight each other. Not 10 months before the fight might happen.:rofl
What I give Ward credit for is fighting that Cuban. A good test! But give him credit for "fighting" Kovalev? Right now? Nah. Too soon.


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm worried that Ward will come in underdone against Kovalev.


----------



## Mr Magic (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward is a G for signing for this.

Kovalev isn't no joke, he's a killer and has good boxing ability on top of everything.


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Winner is not P4P #1 IMO.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Ward gets credit when the fight is imminent, with it being 10 months away I can easily see him picking up another injury or wanting more time or some shit and fading back into obscurity 

I really hope it does happen though, it would be everything Pac Mayweather should have been


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great. Only 10 months away..


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Good fight. Thry should do a double header in between to build it more.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Winner is not P4P #1 IMO.


Kovalev would have a case, Ward hasn't really done enough in recent years for me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KERRIGAN (Jul 25, 2012)

Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Kovalev would have a case, Ward hasn't really done enough in recent years for me


It would be Ward's best win, he definitely would have a case.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

KERRIGAN said:


> It would be Ward's best win, he definitely would have a case.


yeah and Ward is the one moving up in weight. The only reason Ward isn't number 1 now is because he's so inactive. If he wins, he would have beaten Kovalev, Barrera and possibly somebody else this year.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and Ward is the one moving up in weight. The only reason Ward isn't number 1 now is because he's so inactive. If he wins, he would have beaten Kovalev, Barrera and possibly somebody else this year.


i agree, if ward were to beat kovalev, who most have as the number one in the division and, therefore, being the number one at 175 and formally at 168 there is no reason why andre ward could not make a case for bieng number one pfp.

floyd was number one after beating canelo and...robert guerrero

theoretically comparing guerrero to froch and kovalev to alvarez is funny on so many different levels...not to mention that the 2013 canelo has a much lower value than the canelo that exists today


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i agree, if ward were to beat kovalev, who most have as the number one in the division and, therefore, being the number one at 175 and formally at 168 there is no reason why andre ward could not make a case for bieng number one pfp.
> 
> floyd was number one after beating canelo and...robert guerrero
> 
> theoretically comparing guerrero to froch and kovalev to alvarez is funny on so many different levels...not to mention that the 2013 canelo has a much lower value than the canelo that exists today


lol slow down now. Floyd was p4p #1 for more than just beating Canelo and Guerrero.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol slow down now. Floyd was p4p #1 [/URL] for more than just beating Canelo and Guerrero.


just the same as ward would be pfp #1 for more than just beating kovalev and froch. and wards victories over kessler, bika and abraham were far more dominant and significant than floyds victories over cotto, ortiz and mosely.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> Winner is not P4P #1 IMO.


Finally someone agrees with me. Kovalev I mean...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah and Ward is the one moving up in weight. The only reason Ward isn't number 1 now is because he's so inactive. If he wins, he would have beaten Kovalev, Barrera and possibly somebody else this year.


I agree that if Ward wins convincingly he's #1 . For sure. But him fighting three times this year? I just can't see it happening.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol slow down now. Floyd was p4p #1 for more than just beating Canelo and Guerrero.


:rofl Jesus Christ he's a fucking idiot


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> just the same as ward would be pfp #1 for more than just beating kovalev and froch. and wards victories over kessler, bika and abraham were far more dominant and significant than floyds victories over cotto, ortiz and mosely.


overall I agree.


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Great news. Still have a hard time seeing how this fight will play out.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Really tough fight to predict. Both guys are incredible. Betting on Ward should be a no brainer, he's so talented but damn, Kovalev is tall, moves well for his size and is a KO artist.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol slow down now. Floyd was p4p #1 for more than just beating Canelo and Guerrero.


Yeah, but Guerrero was in the P4P top 10 remember?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> Yeah, but Guerrero was in the P4P top 10 remember?


undeservingly, but I do remember that.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> undeservingly, but I do remember that.


ive never said that rg deserved to be in the top ten, just that i could see how ring magazine could put him there.

and i dont remember too many floyd fans or detractors complaining about rg fighting floyd when the fight was first signed alleging that rg was not worthy


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

https://streamable.com/p3w5

Ward interview at Kov/Pascal 2


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> ive never said that rg deserved to be in the top ten, just that i could see how ring magazine could put him there.
> 
> and i dont remember too many floyd fans or detractors complaining about rg fighting floyd when the fight was first signed alleging that rg was not worthy


I thought Guerrero was an acceptable fight since I wasn't sure what condition Floyd would be in after coming out of jail and being out for a year. The only better alternative was Canelo and Floyd fought him right after.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

btw I'm thinking it will be a closer fight than Ward vs Froch but Ward still wins convincingly beating kovalev on points. 

Almost certain it will be boring to watch unless Kovalev lands something decent.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


If Ward tries to fight Sergey with all head butts & elbows, he's leaving the arena on a stretcher.

Ward is going to have to actually BOX Sergey.

- And when you consider that he can't win by just running, and he can't even come close to trading power shots from the outside, I fail to see how he even has a teenage girl's chance in a room full of Stevensons.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl Jesus Christ he's a fucking idiot


http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?8893-What-does-the-term-quot-floored-quot-mean-to-you

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior

*TOP DEFINITION*

​
_Michigan Warrior_
_being owned beyond beleif

a poll being 99% or more one sided

being very stupid

incorret meaning/usage of the word floored_
_Yo Jimmy, you've just pulled a Michigan Warrior, how the fook was that guy floored??_
*by frogjenkins September 08, 2010*


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Froch will be watching this one very closely if it comes off, Kovalev would be another solid name on his resume post retirement.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> If Ward tries to fight Sergey with all head butts & elbows, he's leaving the arena on a stretcher.
> 
> Ward is going to have to actually BOX Sergey.
> 
> - And when you consider that he can't win by just running, and he can't even come close to trading power shots from the outside, I fail to see how he even has a teenage girl's chance in a room full of Stevensons.


Ward hasn't lost since he was 12, is gold medalist and ran through the super six like child's play
He's gonna box Kovalevs racist ears off


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kovalev UD.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Wow! winner is p4p #1 for me, both undefeated
> 
> In a way I wish it was at a catchweight, I cant see Ward taking Kovalev's punches


Nah. Kovalev beating Ward doesn't put him above Gonzalez but in a very clear number 2 spot IMO. Wins over Ward AND Stevenson would put him at 1 though. However, Ward getting a win over Kovalev further cements his already fantastic resume so he would place above Ward.



Kurushi said:


> Great fight!
> 
> And now that it's signed, suddenly Kovalev's P4P ranking isn't the product of racism anymore!
> 
> Ward is doing his dad's work by bringing boxing fans together.


Kovalev thoroughly deserves his p4p top 10 ranking he currently has. By no means is it a product of racism. He is not as high as many people place him though.



Cableaddict said:


> I thought Kovalev-Stevenson was a done deal for this summer?
> 
> If that was true, not just a rumor, than won't this kill it?
> 
> Actually, if that's true, it would surely be a much, MUCH bigger payday than a fight with Ward. So, the deal with Stevenson has fallen through already?


Nah, the fight wasn't a done deal. Duva refused to let showtime be involved at all and was keeping it to HBO only. She has ruined this fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

quincy k said:


> ive never said that rg deserved to be in the top ten.


Yes you did, then you changed your tone.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Nah. Kovalev beating Ward doesn't put him above Gonzalez but in a very clear number 2 spot IMO. Wins over Ward AND Stevenson would put him at 1 though. However, Ward getting a win over Kovalev further cements his already fantastic resume so he would place above Ward.
> 
> Kovalev thoroughly deserves his p4p top 10 ranking he currently has. By no means is it a product of racism. He is not as high as many people place him though.
> 
> Nah, the fight wasn't a done deal. Duva refused to let showtime be involved at all and was keeping it to HBO only. She has ruined this fight.


Don't blame Duva. (not THIS time, anyway.) When has a major fight ever been broadcast by both HBO and Showtime? It was a ridiculous request, obviously meant to kill the fight.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Don't blame Duva. (not THIS time, anyway.) When has a major fight ever been broadcast by both HBO and Showtime? It was a ridiculous request, obviously meant to kill the fight.


MayPac and LewisTyson

IMO this fight shouldn't even be PPV. The real issue is Duva's complete reluctance to move away from HBO. She's happy for Kovalev to keep earning little money.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Nah. Kovalev beating Ward doesn't put him above Gonzalez but in a very clear number 2 spot IMO. Wins over Ward AND Stevenson would put him at 1 though. However, Ward getting a win over Kovalev further cements his already fantastic resume so he would place above Ward.


Thing is Ward was active he would be p4p #2-4 , Kovalev is probably p4p #4 or 5, whoever wins has the highest p4p win apart from Mayweather

I know Gonzalez has Estrada as a win but at that time was Estrada in the p4p list?

What single win does Gonzalez have that is better than one of these guys winning


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Thing is Ward was active he would be p4p #2-4 , Kovalev is probably p4p #4 or 5, whoever wins has the highest p4p win apart from Mayweather
> 
> I know Gonzalez has Estrada as a win but at that time was Estrada in the p4p list?
> 
> What single win does Gonzalez have that is better than one of these guys winning


Let's break their resume's down, why not. I'm always happy to discuss p4p.

Kovalev: Campillo (past it, decent win), White (meh), Agnew (meh), Caparello (meh), Hopkins (50 years old but still a very good win), Pascal x2 (good win first time, decent win second time), Mohameddi (meh)

Ward: Miranda (ok), Kessler (very good), Green (meh), Bika (good), Abraham (good), Froch (very good), Dawson (decent-good, weight drained to shit), Rodriguez (decent)

Gonzalez: Niida (very good), Rosas x2 (ok), Yakayama (decent), Vargas (ok), Salado (decent), Soto (ok), Estrada (a better win than anything on Kovalev or Ward's resume), Yaegashi (very good), Sosa (ok), Viloria (very good)

To me, Gonzalez's resume is a level beyond that of the other two right now. If Ward managed to get a win over Kovalev who is probably 5 or just below p4p that MIGHT be enough to put him over Gonzalez but if Kovalev gets a win over Ward who has been inactive as fuck then the win might not necessarily hold as much weight. I'd put Kovalev at 2, but Gonzalez would still be above him until. Kovalev beats someone like Stevenson/Beterbiev as well though then he can probably get to that 1 spot. People don't seem to realise that Gonzalez is one or two fights away from cementing himself as a top 100 all time great.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

nuclear said:


> Wow. Now that's a superfight. :bbb


Ward wins this one easily.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> Let's break their resume's down, why not. I'm always happy to discuss p4p.
> 
> Kovalev: Campillo (past it, decent win), White (meh), Agnew (meh), Caparello (meh), Hopkins (50 years old but still a very good win), Pascal x2 (good win first time, decent win second time), Mohameddi (meh)
> 
> ...


True say I dont really follow the small divisions but all of his opponents have losses already are they really that good? people were saying he beat Estrada because Estrada was young so does that count as such a good win if Estrada has improved now?

Gonzalez doesnt have a top 5 p4p win, Kovalev or Ward will have one which boosts them up for me


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Wow! winner is p4p #1 for me, both undefeated
> 
> In a way I wish it was at a catchweight, I cant see Ward taking Kovalev's punches





Kurushi said:


> Great fight!
> 
> And now that it's signed, suddenly Kovalev's P4P ranking isn't the product of racism anymore!
> 
> Ward is doing his dad's work by bringing boxing fans together.





A.C.S said:


> True say I dont really follow the small divisions but all of his opponents have losses already are they really that good? people were saying he beat Estrada because Estrada was young so does that count as such a good win if Estrada has improved now?
> 
> Gonzalez doesnt have a top 5 p4p win, Kovalev or Ward will have one which boosts them up for me


atsch having losses makes your wins not good right? That's idiotic. Completely and utterly idiotic. Estrada deserves to be top 5 or at least around it, and Gonzalez has a terrific body of work that surrounds it. Gonzalez's resume is fantastic, just because you don't follow the division doesn't make change that. Wins over Estrada in a rematch and Inoue and he's more or less a lock for being an ATG.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Wig said:


> Froch will be watching this one very closely if it comes off, Kovalev would be another solid name on his resume post retirement.


Crazy talk


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> atsch having losses makes your wins not good right? That's idiotic. Completely and utterly idiotic. Estrada deserves to be top 5 or at least around it, and Gonzalez has a terrific body of work that surrounds it. Gonzalez's resume is fantastic, just because you don't follow the division doesn't make change that. Wins over Estrada in a rematch and Inoue and he's more or less a lock for being an ATG.


Problem with Gonzalez is most people didnt even know who he was a few years ago and just youtube'd and boxrec'd his fights

Were the guys he beat that good or were they just any type of belt holders like a Bute or Pascal? are the divisions that deep enough to tell whos actually above world class?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> MayPac and LewisTyson
> 
> IMO this fight shouldn't even be PPV. The real issue is Duva's complete reluctance to move away from HBO. She's happy for Kovalev to keep earning little money.


MayPac was on both networks? Damn, I didn't realize that.

Well still, as you say, this fight is far from that kind of cash cow.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> Problem with Gonzalez is most people didnt even know who he was a few years ago and just youtube'd and boxrec'd his fights
> 
> Were the guys he beat that good or were they just any type of belt holders like a Bute or Pascal? are the divisions that deep enough to tell whos actually above world class?


People who truly followed the sport knew who he was. His wins over Estrada, Yaegashi, Viloria and Niida are all fucking fantastic wins. He beat legit champions in stacked divisions that you probably didn't follow because they were too small to capture your interest. The guys he beat really were that good.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> MayPac was on both networks? Damn, I didn't realize that.
> 
> Well still, as you say, this fight is far from that kind of cash cow.


You didn't realise with the combined commentary team and the big "SHOWTIME HBO" banners above the ring :lol:


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Chacal said:


> You didn't realise with the combined commentary team and the big "SHOWTIME HBO" banners above the ring :lol:


Nah, I watched it on Boxnation, plus I had a really fuzzy stream.

Also, that fight was so boring my brain kinda' went numb after the first round.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

A.C.S said:


> True say I dont really follow the small divisions but all of his opponents have losses already are they really that good? people were saying he beat Estrada because Estrada was young so does that count as such a good win if Estrada has improved now?
> 
> Gonzalez doesnt have a top 5 p4p win, Kovalev or Ward will have one which boosts them up for me


Estrada's best win came less than 6 months after the Chocolatito fight
He, Yaegashi and Viloria are all top world class fighters and top class wins

I've posted this before and it always gets a few surprised comments

Since the beginning of 2012 (Yes what happened before then matters too, but that's getting towards too long ago to be relevant territory for me)

Ward:
Chad Dawson
Edwin Rodriguez
Paul Smith

Gonzalez:
Jiminez
Hirales
Monterrosa
Estrada
Barrera
Rodriguez Jr
Blanquet
Kantun 
Purisma
Yaegashi
Fuentas
Leon
Sosa 
Viloria

Even if you add Barrera and Kovalev to that list, you have to factor in that Gonzalez will likely have Segura and 1 other, lets assume that guys not a genuine world level fighter (it very like will be) then Gonzalez depth and the overall quality of his opposition keep him at #1 for me

Viloria, Sosa and Yaegashi are a lot better than Barrera, Rodriguez and Dawson
Kovalev is a lot better than Estrada but nowhere near enough to make up for the above quality and the likes of Rodriguez Jr, Fuentas and Segura (if that's who Gonzalez fights) and even counting a Froch win from nearly 5 years ago is that even enough to go ahead of Gonzalez? For me, no!


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Nah, I watched it on Boxnation, plus I had a really fuzzy stream.
> 
> Also, that fight was so boring my brain kinda' went numb after the first round.


Fair enough. You'd have still seen the HBO PPV SHOWTIME PPV banners. It was a big deal in the build up but if you stayed out of it that's fair enough. They each did a 24/7 all access type show covering the fighter who fights on their network that was quite cool.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

A.C.S said:


> True say I dont really follow the small divisions but all of his opponents have losses already are they really that good? people were saying he beat Estrada because Estrada was young so does that count as such a good win if Estrada has improved now?
> 
> Gonzalez doesnt have a top 5 p4p win, Kovalev or Ward will have one which boosts them up for me


Estrada is probably a top 10 pfp fighter right now


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> Estrada is probably a top 10 pfp fighter right now


No probably about it. He 100% is.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No probably about it. He 100% is.


:deal

And has been for a while now.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> No probably about it. He 100% is.


Where do you rank him in your top 10 p4p?
In no order

Gonzalez
Kovalev
Crawford
Pacquaio
GGG
Canelo
Rigo
Bradley
Inou
Fury

Honestly can't find any room for Estrada, and that's with taking out Ward and M.Garcia due to inactivity and D. Garcia due to bad performances against Peterson and Herrera. Then there's Floyd who might come back, Estrada barely cracks the top 15.

You can argue about Fury's place, but he legitimately beat THE HW champion of the world who hasn't been beaten in 10 years which overshadows Estrada's win over Viloria.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

Chacal said:


> People who truly followed the sport knew who he was. His wins over Estrada, Yaegashi, Viloria and Niida are all fucking fantastic wins. He beat legit champions in stacked divisions that you probably didn't follow because they were too small to capture your interest. The guys he beat really were that good.


Alot of people who 'truly' followed it still didnt know who he was because the smaller weights arent advertised as much as the bigger ones so its not really our fault if we dont go out our way too research him

Was just wondering how deep the divisions are, look at Broner multiple world titles he makes that Khabib guy look foolish but we all know Broner isnt that good



Casual HOOOOOK said:


> Estrada's best win came less than 6 months after the Chocolatito fight
> He, Yaegashi and Viloria are all top world class fighters and top class wins
> 
> I've posted this before and it always gets a few surprised comments
> ...


fair enough



Eoghan said:


> Estrada is probably a top 10 pfp fighter right now


I know this now just not as high as Ward and Kovalev



DirtyDan said:


> Where do you rank him in your top 10 p4p?
> In no order
> 
> Gonzalez
> ...


This is what I mean lol some people have him rated highly and some people dont, confusing stuff


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yes you did, then you changed your tone.


post the link where i said that rg was top ten pfp

i was defending Ring Magazine decision to list rg number 10, a publication going on close to 100 years, in whch you dumfuk referred to them as "hot garbage."

you just couldnt let it go could you?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...have-ever-been-ranked-in-the-top-10-p4p/page5


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Where do you rank him in your top 10 p4p?
> In no order
> 
> Gonzalez
> ...


From that list you made, I have him above Canelo, GGG, Crawford, Fury, Bradley, and Inoue.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> From that list you made, I have him above Canelo, GGG, Crawford, Fury, Bradley, and Inoue.


I don't see how.

Do you rate this on resume, accomplishments, or the eye test?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I don't see how.
> 
> Do you rate this on resume, accomplishments, or the eye test?


Combination of all three.

Like him and Canelo, their resume is similar with the slight edge to Canelo by a hair. But Estrada has looked far better than Canelo in his best wins. Golovkin for example, has looked better than Estrada in his best wins, but Estrada has a much better resume, see where I'm going? That's how pretty much look at it. All subjective tho.

I think Inoue is amazing but it's still too soon to put in the top 10 IMO. He'll be the there soon tho, and if he manages to beat the likes of Gonzalez and Estrada, especially in spectacular fashion, then you could even have him at number 1.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Combination of all three.
> 
> Like him and Canelo, their resume is similar with the slight edge to Canelo by a hair. But Estrada has looked far better than Canelo in his best wins. Golovkin for example, has looked better than Estrada in his best wins, but Estrada has a much better resume, see where I'm going? That's how pretty much look at it. All subjective tho.
> 
> I think Inoue is amazing but it's still too soon to put in the top 10 IMO. He'll be the there soon tho, and if he manages to beat the likes of Gonzalez and Estrada, especially in spectacular fashion, then you could even have him at number 1.


Resume should be considered first and foremost above everything else. It's all about who you beat and when you beat them which makes you great. 2nd comes accomplishments which include titles held or owned, defenses, weight jumping, record, etc. Eye test should be last, should reflect very little on placing someone in the p4p list.

Estrada has a good resume, especially at Flyweight(Viloria, Segura, Marquez)
Okay accomplishments(unified WBO and WBA Flyweight champion, 4 title defenses)
He also passes the eye test with flying colors. Reminds me of a young Marquez or Lopez, Bernstein did a good bringing him up.

That's not enough to have him in the p4p list, but again, p4p lists are very subjective. I wouldn't argue with switching him with GGG(bad resume, great accomplishments) or Fury(thin resume with one great win, unified and lineal HW champ), but not Canelo, Bradley, Inoue or Crawford.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Resume should be considered first and foremost above everything else. It's all about who you beat and when you beat them which makes you great. 2nd comes accomplishments which include titles held or owned, defenses, weight jumping, record, etc. Eye test should be last, should reflect very little on placing someone in the p4p list.
> 
> Estrada has a good resume, especially at Flyweight(Viloria, Segura, Marquez)
> Okay accomplishments(unified WBO and WBA Flyweight champion, 4 title defenses)
> ...


I won't argue Canelo, Crawford, and Bradley, which I could understand why someone would have them ahead, although I would still disagree. What makes Inoue higher than Estrada to you then? Estrada clearly has the better resume, Inoue is a two weight champ, so he maybe more accomplished, but then again, Estrada is a unified champ in a much more deeper division, historically, and currently. As for the eye test, they both pass with flying colors...So I'm curious to know why exactly is Inoue higher on your p4p list and why he cracks the top 10 before Estrada??

And btw, Beristain isn't involved with Estrada. Although he would be absolutely perfect for him.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> I won't argue Canelo, Crawford, and Bradley, which I could understand why someone would have them ahead, although I would still disagree. What makes Inoue higher than Estrada to you then? Estrada clearly has the better resume, Inoue is a two weight champ, so he maybe more accomplished, but then again, Estrada is a unified champ in a much more deeper division, historically, and currently. As for the eye test, they both pass with flying colors...So I'm curious to know why exactly is Inoue higher on your p4p list and why he cracks the top 10 before Estrada??
> 
> And btw, Beristain isn't involved with Estrada. Although he would be absolutely perfect for him.


I could of sworn Nacho trained Estrada, I must of got him confused with someone else. Wrote that when I was stoned, had to look it up and turns out that he didn't.

I have Inoue above Estrada due to his unmatched accomplishments(2 weight world champ over 3 weight classes, knocked out the long reigning champion while doing so, all this in a span of a year while being 21) and although his resume isn't better than Estrada's, he legitimately knocked out the number 1 fighter 2 divisions above him in Narvaez.

I also don't really rate Segura or Marquez as high as others, especially during the time Estrada fought them.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> I could of sworn Nacho trained Estrada, I must of got him confused with someone else. Wrote that when I was stoned, had to look it up and turns out that he didn't.
> 
> I have Inoue above Estrada due to his unmatched accomplishments(2 weight world champ over 3 weight classes, knocked out the long reigning champion while doing so, all this in a span of a year while being 21) and although his resume isn't better than Estrada's, he legitimately knocked out the number 1 fighter 2 divisions above him in Narvaez.
> 
> I also don't really rate Segura or Marquez as high as others, especially during the time Estrada fought them.


But you said resume comes first before anything? Shit, when it comes to top wins, I'd say the Viloria win is better than Canelo's, and Crawfords top wins.Viloria, at the time Estrada beat him, was a top 10 p4p guy, the number one guy at Fly, and was beating all the top guys at the weight at the time. That win is better than the Gamboa that Crawford beat, who hadn't done anything of note around that time, and better than the Cotto win, who's last three opponents before Canelo were either shot to shit, crippled, weight drained and not that good at all, and before that he was coming off two losses. The Viloria win is also better than anything on Inoue's resume. The Narvaez win was excellent, but not better than Viloria and although you can argue Hernandez was the top guy at Light Fly when Inoue destroyed him, I'd still say Segura was better, even at the time Estrada beat him. So yeah, I really can't see how Inoue rates higher than Estrada. He's still an amazing talent tho, and I have no doubts he'll enter the top 10 very soon.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> But you said resume comes first before anything? Viloria, at the time Estrada beat him, was a top 10 p4p guy, the number one guy at Fly, and was beating all the top guys at the weight at the time. That win is better than anything on Inoue's resume. The Narvaez win was excellent, but not better than Viloria and although you can argue Hernandez was the top guy at Light Fly when Inoue destroyed him, I'd still say Segura was better, even at the time Estrada beat him. So yeah, I really can't see how Inoue rates higher than Estrada. He's still an amazing talent tho, and I have no doubts he'll enter the top 10 very soon.


Viloria was in the top 10 p4p after beating Segura(who in turn was in the top 10 p4p for beating long time, faded champ Ivan Calderon twice and unifying the division, which in hindsight is an overrated win due to Calderon's recent performances before the fight and Segura's size) and for unifying the WBA with his WBO title from Marquez(who didn't really do anything notable before their fight besides knock out Conception twice) I personally didn't have Viloria in my top 10 p4p at the end of 2012, but that win without a doubt is better than Omar, which in turn is an underrated win on it's own.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-deal-to-fight-now-all-they-have-to-do-is-win
> 
> All they have to do is win their next fights and it's official. Complete props to the future p4p champion whoever that may be.


I give Kovalev a better chance of beating Ward than GGG. Kovalev is a 15 lb heavier version of GGG in my opinion. Ward Vs Kovalev fight is even odds.


----------



## MAG1965 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://ringtv.craveonline.com/news/...-deal-to-fight-now-all-they-have-to-do-is-win
> 
> All they have to do is win their next fights and it's official. Complete props to the future p4p champion whoever that may be.


something tells me Ward gets out of this.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> Where do you rank him in your top 10 p4p?
> In no order
> 
> Gonzalez
> ...


Putting Crawford in a p4p list is laughable


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Kovalev thoroughly deserves his p4p top 10 ranking he currently has. By no means is it a product of racism. He is not as high as many people place him though.


I agree.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

@DirtyDan I can reply now.

You listed:

Gonzalez
Kovalev
Crawford
Pacquaio
GGG
Canelo
Rigo
Bradley
Inou
Fury

Estrada should be above: Fury, Inoue, Rigo, Canelo, GGG, and Crawford. Crawford is absolutely nowhere near top 10 p4p just now, his resume simply isn't on that level. Estrada has a body of work above Fury and Rigo despite each man having one individual win that was better. He levels above GGG due to his superior resume and above Canelo because he has looked much more dominant in the process but I accept them as interchangeable and that I don't rate Canelo as he probably deserves.

He is definitely above GGG, Fury, Inoue and Crawford. No question.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> atsch having losses makes your wins not good right? That's idiotic. Completely and utterly idiotic. Estrada deserves to be top 5 or at least around it, and Gonzalez has a terrific body of work that surrounds it. Gonzalez's resume is fantastic, just because you don't follow the division doesn't make change that. Wins over Estrada in a rematch and Inoue and he's more or less a lock for being an ATG.


I'm confused. Are you replying to 'all' or something? I'm seeing several notifications from you but then only one or two times where I've actually been quoted.


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Pascal and other fighters have made Kovalev miss and made to look wild, so Ward can definitely do that... But IMO when Kov lands Ward will be getting KTFO...


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> I'm confused. Are you replying to 'all' or something? I'm seeing several notifications from you but then only one or two times where I've actually been quoted.


Yeah, I accidentally had multi quote clicked so had to edit it out. My mistake dude.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yeah, I accidentally had multi quote clicked so had to edit it out. My mistake dude.


Ah ok. mystery solved.


----------



## Oli (Jun 6, 2013)

Flash Jab II said:


> Who signs a fight for fucking November when it's not even February? :lol:


This. What a fucking joke this sport is most of the time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Oli said:


> This. What a fucking joke this sport is most of the time.


it's better than Canelo and GGG's "agreement". They didn't sign anything or agree even to a weight yet. They just decided that they'll negotiate in May.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Andre needs to fight a genuine LHW in preparation for this and he could do worse than get Bellew in for sparring when he's in camp for Kov as Bellew's got the weight to lean on him and prepare for the differences Ward will face weight-wise.
I was convinced for a long time that Ward takes this but Kov answers every question thus far.
Give us Gonzalez-Estrada II or Inoue and you have two of the best fights that can be made in the whole sport.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Best fight to made in boxing by a mile hopefully nothing gets in the way to stop it happening a year is a long time.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Again Ward steps up and takes the big test. Nice. First the Super Six as the green underdog. Now taking on a man nobody wants to face.

I love it.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Putting Crawford in a p4p list is laughable


No it's not.

He legitimately has a better case than Estrada, GGG, Fury and Inou.

2 weight world champ, lineal at LW(a historically relevant division) 2014 fighter of the year, decent resume and is in a loaded division at 140. I favor him over everybody 140 and 147 besides Pacquaio and a retired Floyd.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> @DirtyDan I can reply now.
> 
> You listed:
> 
> ...


I don't see how from just beating Viloria, a faded Segura and Marquez. Viloria was a great win, unified champ and the man at Flyweight since Pong was faded and lost to Sonny Boy Jaro.

You can argue him being above GGG since GGG has an absolutely garbage resume(although most would disagree), and maybe Inoue since he's still green and possibly Fury if you don't rate his wins over Klitty, Chisora and Cunningham.. I don't see how anyone can rate him above Crawford Rigo and Canelo though. That's absurd. Canelo's resume and accomplishments are better than Estrada's so are Rigo's.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> No it's not.
> 
> He legitimately has a better case than Estrada, GGG, Fury and Inou.
> 
> 2 weight world champ, lineal at LW(a historically relevant division) 2014 fighter of the year, decent resume and is in a loaded division at 140. I favor him over everybody 140 and 147 besides Pacquaio and a retired Floyd.


Lightweight is a ridiculously deep division _historically _.

But its been a complete wasteland and one of the worst divisions in boxing for a few years now.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> No it's not.
> 
> He legitimately has a better case than Estrada, GGG, Fury and Inou.
> 
> 2 weight world champ, lineal at LW(a historically relevant division) 2014 fighter of the year, decent resume and is in a loaded division at 140. I favor him over everybody 140 and 147 besides Pacquaio and a retired Floyd.


Yes it is. His resume is weak regardless of "2 weight world champ". 2014 fighter of the year with either Gonzalez or Inoue to anyone who knew shit about boxing. He absolutely didn't deserve to win it. Who you favour him over has nothing to do with what he has proven, you said yourself that resume was the most important win and what Crawford's resume amounts to is:

Prescot (never really world level), Burns (the weakest LW champion who had looked like absolute trash in his previous two fights, definitely losing to Beltran), Gamboa (drastically undersized coming off of a years lay off), Beltran (who was looking good but wasn't exactly fantastic), Dulorme (average as fuck), Jean (average as fuck).

Fury's win over Klitschko far, far eclipses Crawfords resume in itself. Inoue beat THE champ in 2 divisions and beat several other good fighters, far eclipsing the resume of Crawford in few fights. GGG's win over Lemieux is better than anything on Crawfords resume and his dominance and other wins over Geale, Macklin and Murray put him above Crawford. Estrada is entirely beyond him. Estrada's win over at the time p4p top 10 rated, unified champion Viloria trumps everything Crawford has done to date. Melindo was a very good undefeated fighter. Segura wasn't THAT faded and had just gotten terrific wins against a quality, quality prospect in Gonzalez and a top tier fighter in Marquez. And Marquez, while definitely faded, is still a better win than Prescott/jean/dulorme. There is no case for Crawford to be top 10, or even top 15. And I do really like Crawford, but he hasn't earned that spot yet.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Lightweight is a ridiculously deep division _historically _.
> 
> But its been a complete wasteland and one of the worst divisions in boxing for a few years now.


I agree that the LW division today is a barren-wasteland.

Lineras with his vacant belts, obscure fighters like "Turbo" Terry Flanagan and Mikey Bey(after his gift against Vazquez) although I do rate Barthelemy highly.

Crawford while he was there though brought life and fresh air to the division after Broner moved up. His wins over Burns, Gamboa and roided up Beltran are underrated.

If the top LW's didn't move up to chase money at 147, it'd be a way better division. Marquez should of stayed at LW and carve out a legacy for himself, becoming one of the modern greats at 135. I don't blame him though, we'd of never got the KTFO of the decade if he did that, although that was a huge gamble that paid off. Same for Broner, we'd never see that sweet beat down Maidana gave him if he never moved up. He might of still been undefeated if he stayed(if Crawford didn't meet him of course)


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Yes it is. His resume is weak regardless of "2 weight world champ". 2014 fighter of the year with either Gonzalez or Inoue to anyone who knew shit about boxing. He absolutely didn't deserve to win it. Who you favour him over has nothing to do with what he has proven, you said yourself that resume was the most important win and what Crawford's resume amounts to is:
> 
> Prescot (never really world level), Burns (the weakest LW champion who had looked like absolute trash in his previous two fights, definitely losing to Beltran), Gamboa (drastically undersized coming off of a years lay off), Beltran (who was looking good but wasn't exactly fantastic), Dulorme (average as fuck), Jean (average as fuck).
> 
> Fury's win over Klitschko far, far eclipses Crawfords resume in itself. Inoue beat THE champ in 2 divisions and beat several other good fighters, far eclipsing the resume of Crawford in few fights. GGG's win over Lemieux is better than anything on Crawfords resume and his dominance and other wins over Geale, Macklin and Murray put him above Crawford. Estrada is entirely beyond him. Estrada's win over at the time p4p top 10 rated, unified champion Viloria trumps everything Crawford has done to date. Melindo was a very good undefeated fighter. Segura wasn't THAT faded and had just gotten terrific wins against a quality, quality prospect in Gonzalez and a top tier fighter in Marquez. And Marquez, while definitely faded, is still a better win than Prescott/jean/dulorme. There is no case for Crawford to be top 10, or even top 15. And I do really like Crawford, but he hasn't earned that spot yet.


Gonna go get ready for work, I'll respond thoroughly to these absurd, and asinine accusations when I come back, especially involving GiGi and his win over Lemmy.

Although I do agree that Inoue should of been FOTY for 2014, but wouldn't argue in favor of Crawford.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Funny thing is neither Crawford, Inoue, or Roman got FOTY for 2014. I believe they gave it to Kovalev.

Should have been Inoue for sure tho.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

If Ward wins this? Wow.

Then takes on Stevenson next?

TBE GOAT.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I respect the hell out of JDG. I disagree with this somewhat. When a tall (outside?) fighter is up against a stronger shorter aggressive fighter the logical tactic is to hold. What is the difference between what RR is doing and AW?






I do agree in a sense that Boxing would be better if fighters were allowed to initiate, but required to BREAK a tactical clinch. Thing is, it is on the refs too. They break to soon. They don't remind guys to work out. They don't warn. Boxing is a business, but it is the hurt business. At some point, a guy may not be thinking of the fans.

Ward, like B-Hop, lands some pretty spectacular punches before those clinches.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I got Ward on this one


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

DirtyDan said:


> No it's not.
> 
> He legitimately has a better case than Estrada, GGG, Fury and Inou.
> 
> 2 weight world champ, lineal at LW(a historically relevant division) 2014 fighter of the year, decent resume and is in a loaded division at 140. I favor him over everybody 140 and 147 besides Pacquaio and a retired Floyd.


:lol:


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Who did Crawford beat to become the Lineal champ btw?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bald_head_slick said:


> If Ward wins this? Wow.
> 
> Then takes on Stevenson next?
> 
> TBE GOAT.


arguably yes and most definately above floyd.

i still see michael spinks going from lhw to hw and beating undefeated larry holmes as being better than ward beating both kovalev and stevenson.

ring weight difference will probably only five pounds with height being somewhat identical whereas spinks was about the same height as holmes but weighed 20 pounds less.

holmes is also a hof fighter, kovalev and stevenson yet to be decided


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> arguably yes and most definately above floyd.
> 
> i still see michael spinks going from lhw to hw and beating undefeated larry holmes as being better than ward beating both kovalev and stevenson.
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :rofl


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...allenge-him&highlight=racist+michigan+warrior

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=435801

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

atsch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Chacal said:


> Putting Crawford in a p4p list is laughable


Come on it's not laughable, he could fit in the bottom of the top 10 with golovkin


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Amazing this fight has been signed already. Big props to both guys for taking the risk facing the best they can.. The winner deserves all the credit in the world, and the fight can go either way. Two of my favorite active fighters. :bbb


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

YES! Hope Ward wins but this is great for boxing either way. Want to see how Ward handles Kovalev not just his awesome power but I can see his boxing troubling Ward. He's not as smart as Ward but his boxing ability is underrated.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

If Ward fights in March now he's got to turn around and fight by July for the fight w/ Kovalev to happen in November. Hoping it goes down that way, but we'll see


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

People considering this competitive is ridiculous.

Ward will win a wide 12 round decision.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> People considering this competitive is ridiculous.
> 
> Ward will win a wide 12 round decision.


Yeah but it's the best challenge out there for both guys. It's probably a Top 5 fight to be made in boxing. Of course we all want to see it!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> People considering this competitive is ridiculous.
> 
> Ward will win a wide 12 round decision.


I think you may be underestimating Kovalev a bit


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

TeddyL said:


> People considering this competitive is ridiculous.
> 
> Ward will win a wide 12 round decision.


I think Ward will win but I don't think it'll be an uncompetitive wide decision.. Kovalev is a legit monster.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Next to Ggg vs Alvarez, this is the best fight that can be made this year, in my opinion. Props to both parties should it chime to fruition


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

> Unified light heavyweight titlist Sergey Kovalev, who likely will fight this summer, and Andre Ward, who makes his 175-pound debut against Sulivan Barrera on March 26 (HBO), are on a collision course for later this year. They have a deal in place to meet as long as they win their upcoming fights. Should they do that the working date for their HBO PPV showdown is Nov. 19 at a venue to be determined.


http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...enciled-in-for-kovalev-ward-and-cottos-return


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://espn.go.com/blog/dan-rafael/...enciled-in-for-kovalev-ward-and-cottos-return


Great fight , potential classic . I'd favour Ward but his lack of fights in the last few years could work against him. Kovalev is bigger and better than Froch and will be coming at a Ward who has been borderline inactive on a world level for years.

I like both fighters. I used to defend Joe Calzaghe when mw and others mocked his record compared to the young gun Andre ward then ward ridiculously out Calzaghe'd Joe by not actually fighting at all .


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

I favour Kovalev as he is a big big light heavyweight, Ward hasn't fought serious competition for years and is making his light heavy debut. I'm not sure Ward will even have his way in his next fight. Kovalev has to be the big favourite at this stage.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I take it fight hype doesn't know what "debut" means?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Ward is a great athlete but it's interesting how a lot of his shadowboxing and bag work is about just staying tight and correct. His ability to do the fancy slips and tuns and counters in the ring on fight night rest on that.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> Ward


Ward is a good talker, one of the best in boxing at the moment.

Always articulate and interesting to listen.

Better than, say, Thurman who obviously can talk but comes across as a guy who tries too hard/somewhat forced in his interviews.

Ward-Sullivan is one of the most interesting upcoming fights.

Ward didn't look 100% in the last fight.

Sullivan is nothing special but is ok for a warm-up fight.

Let's hope Ward has fully recovered from a career-derailing tough close brawl with a mentally drained Froch.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> "Could've got a soft touch but we didn't take it." Come on Ward. We're expecting you to win but don't say some dumb shit like that.


----------



## desertlizard (Dec 29, 2015)

Ward can move, lets see if he still got it after all this inactivity, one punch from Kovalev and thats about it


----------



## NoMas (Jun 7, 2012)

Ward needs a tune up before Kovalev, he has been so fckn inactive he needs as much ring time as possible before fighting someone like Sergey the Krusher :bbb Great fight I just wish it was sooner...

If Al Haymon demanded a joint P4P for the Stevenson fight such a bad thing??? What did Kovalev's team want???

I would rather Kovalev/Stevenson then Kovalev/Ward tbh, it would be alot of more explosive and unpredictable... If Ward get on his boxing early and establish a rhythm and makes Kovalev miss I can see him dominating the whole fight, whereas Stevenson and Kovalev could KO each other at any time...


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Mal said:


> I take it fight hype doesn't know what "debut" means?


I dont get it. It's Ward's debut @ LHW. Yes he fought at 172 but this is the official fight @ 175. Debut seems appropriate to me.

Anyhow, with this fight coming up and assuming Ward wins...and Ward claimed to want 3 fights. Does that mean June/July for his next fight? It gives him four-six weeks off in between fights if so.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I dont get it. It's Ward's debut @ LHW. Yes he fought at 172 but this is the official fight @ 175. Debut seems appropriate to me.
> 
> Anyhow, with this fight coming up and assuming Ward wins...and Ward claimed to want 3 fights. Does that mean June/July for his next fight? It gives him four-six weeks off in between fights if so.


the last time andre ward fought within two months of a fight was six years ago after he beat a career mw who was last seen being kod in one round by john duddy

although he is going to beat barrera, ward is not koing him in three rounds and will be lucky to get hit at a minimum of 131 times, the number of punches he absorbed against allen green in which he then took off five months before his fight with bika.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the last time andre ward fought within two months of a fight was six years ago after he beat a career mw who was last seen being kod in one round by john duddy
> 
> although he is going to beat barrera, ward is not koing him in three rounds and will be lucky to get hit at a minimum of 131 times, the number of punches he absorbed against allen green in which he then took off five months before his fight with bika.


Yeah this is what I'm thinking too. Hoping Ward has an awakening and realizes he needs rounds. Again, he can fight another Barrera-level guy. He doesn't have to fight a monster. He just needs some rounds to stay fluid and active.

Also, fighting that closely together allows you to shorten training camp and just focus on sparring which increases rest/healing time. Again I think you're right and that Ward will just fight twice, but for his sake I hope he fights thrice!


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Lester1583 said:


> Ward is a good talker, one of the best in boxing at the moment.
> 
> Always articulate and interesting to listen.
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> I dont get it. It's Ward's debut @ LHW. Yes he fought at 172 but this is the official fight @ 175. Debut seems appropriate to me.
> 
> Anyhow, with this fight coming up and assuming Ward wins...and Ward claimed to want 3 fights. Does that mean June/July for his next fight? It gives him four-six weeks off in between fights if so.


LtHW over 168 up to 175. His last fight fell in that range. Hence not his debut. It's not a big deal, just misleading.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Who Stevenson fighting?


----------



## SUPER ROACH (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks like Andre Ward got a hair transplant.










Anyway, Ward has the style to win, but he's had a lot of injuries recently. I wonder how that will affect his performance.

Who is Kovalev fighting for his next fight?


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## Royal Watcher (Nov 10, 2014)

Really looking forward to this fight :cheers


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

If Ward can pull this off, he deserves no more grief


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Bet it doesn't happen


----------



## Stone Rose (Jul 15, 2013)

Ward should have been fighting the likes of the Dirrell brothers , Degale, Groves, Jack over the last couple of years but he's fought nobody . Pathetic really .


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Stone Rose said:


> Ward should have been fighting the likes of the Dirrell brothers , Degale, Groves, Jack over the last couple of years but he's fought nobody . Pathetic really .


he's been plagued by injuries


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

SUPER ROACH said:


> Looks like Andre Ward got a hair transplant.


Ha, looks kind of like Niko Bellic.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Lol at Krusher just sitting there eating like he doesn't give a care.

If not for boxing, I get the feeling he'd be in the Russian mob. Although, seeing his crew at fights, I'm not sure he isn't ha ha.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Interesting to hear Kovalev turn the question about a size advantage on its head, talking about how a smaller guy at the same weight can be more hyper, more active, and make it difficult for the bigger guy. Once again showing he's got a good boxing brain.

His English is also improving.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Interesting to hear Kovalev turn the question about a size advantage on its head, talking about how a smaller guy at the same weight can be more hyper, more active, and make it difficult for the bigger guy. Once again showing he's got a good boxing brain.
> 
> His English is also improving.


I'm starting to not feel so good about my pick. He's saying all the things that shows he gets it. I've always been impressed with Kovalev, not a bad word to say about him, I just think Wards better and has fought the higher caliber of opposition


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> I'm starting to not feel so good about my pick. He's saying all the things that shows he gets it. I've always been impressed with Kovalev, not a bad word to say about him, I just think Wards better and has fought the higher caliber of opposition


Yeah, he gets it, no less because John David Jackson has been teaching him. JDJ also says Ward makes some key mistakes on the inside nobody notices, I sure can't spot them. But I'll take all the Wardesque punches Pascal landed in the first fight over his quotes, for now. Let's see what a second fight does for Ward.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Stephen Breadman Edwards has some interesting remarks on Ward - Kovalev. He thinks Ward was "trying things out" and he likely will revert to a more movement-heavy style if he faces Kovalev.

http://www.boxingscene.com/daily-bread-mailbag-ward-kovalev-golovkin-jacobs-broner--102976

I think Ward may be trying to over-emulate Mayweather's late career transition to a more planted style. Even Mayweather had to adjust his style in the second Maidana fight and used quite a bit of movement against Pacquiao.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

*Sergey Kovalev on Andre Ward: 'I don't know if I can beat him'*

Unbeaten light-heavyweight boxing champion Sergey Kovalev has returned to the gym in preparation for an interim summer fight before the most significant bout of his career, a fall showdown against unbeaten former super-middleweight champion Andre Ward.

"I don't know if I can beat him," Kovalev said in a remarkable bit of honesty considering the bravado often found in boxing. "But I want to fight him. It's a huge test for me."

While details of his next fight remain unsettled, the plan is for a late-June date, prompting Kovalev to return to the gym this week.

Kovalev (29-0-1, 26 knockouts) is seeking a summer interim bout in his native Russia, saying his promoter, Kathy Duva, and manager, Egis Klimas, are aiming for a fight date of June 18 or June 25, with negotiations ongoing at multiple sites, including arenas in Moscow and Sochi.

"It's good for me, for Russian boxing fans and lots of fans in Europe who want to see my fights live and have found it hard to get to," in the U.S. or Canada, Kovalev said.

Klimas said the talks need to be done "like yesterday," adding that if the site and opponent aren't finalized in two weeks, the fight date would move to July.

Ward is also looking to stay sharp with a summer fight near his Oakland base.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/boxing/la-sp-sn-boxing-sergey-kovalev-andre-ward-20160409-story.html


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I think this is my #1 fight on my wish list right now. Skilled power puncher vs. great overall skill. I respect both men as fighters. This, to me, is what boxing is all about.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Greatness awaits both men.

Either guy might easily be the best P4P fighter in the world after the fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

sugarshane_24 said:


> Greatness awaits both men.
> 
> Either guy might easily be the best P4P fighter in the world after the fight.


Easily.


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

Fingers crossed


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I love Ward, think he's the best active fighter on earth...but Kovalev might just be too much. I guess thats what makes it fun...hope this happens soon.


----------

